# Overly Cautious Owner



## EJ (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a 10g freshwater tank with live plants. I have a cluster of Moneywort in back right corner and small micro-sword in the foreground. A couple rocks and and urn for shelter. 

I am so very proud of my fish tank. I started about two years ago with a 2.5 gallon tank which I had four glo-fish DANIO. 1 year later I tranferred those for glo-fish into my 10g and added 

4 NEON TETRA 

2 BALLOON MOLLY'S -which have become my personal favorites I will talk about them later.

1 Fancy Guppy

All the fish seem to be doing great for the most part. About a week ago I started feeding them a frozen variety pack and let me tell you the colors on these fish are so vibrant. 

But the 4 Neon Tetra seem to have had an outbreal for a month or so. They have cotton mouth and fin rot. I started two days ago with Erythromycin packets. I did a water change today and another packet of Erythromycin. I have to do one more dose tommorow and then a water change the next day to finish the cycle. 

I thought I saw an improvement in the guys (NeonTetra) after the first day but I am changing my views. Has anyone had experience with cottonmouth and fin rot and other suggestions?


PS
I had my water tested and the nitrogen level was a tiny bit high but nothing a water change wouldnt take care of . So I don't that means anything.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The variety pack might have introduced something into the tank, especially if its SFBB aka SALLY's brands.

Ive had the misfortune of having fin rot in my guppy tank a year or so back, I used heat and melafix to fix them. It also worked fine with salt and heat.


----------



## EJ (Aug 3, 2010)

The fungus appeared prior to me introducing the frozen foods. 

The salt interests me. Right now I have never used salt in the tank. I know with the guppy and the molly's it is recommended but they seem to be very healthy. 

Is there a chance that the Neon Tetra's will infect the other fish also can the neon tetra's and the danio's (glofish) handle salt and a higher temp. right now I keep the tank at 79degrees


----------



## lifelonglego (Jul 3, 2010)

I have just had a problem with a tiger barb with similar issues. It had velvet and a secondary fin rot infection. I treated with coppersafe for the velvet and Furan-2 for the Fin Rot. It both issues cleared up quickly and the fish is making a full recovery. I would recommend the Furan-2, my local independent fish store recommended it and it worked extremely well. IDK if its important, but I moved it from a large 75gal to a 10gal hospital tank.


----------

